# Insurance who do you use?



## leapinglizards (May 14, 2014)

I am hunting for insurance for selling soap, in the USA, at events.

Can any of you share recommendation FOR or against any particular carriers you use- and why?

I did try to search, but after a couple hundred with no specific carriers mentioned I thought I;d try a new thread.

Thanks in advance for any direction.


----------



## pamielynn (May 14, 2014)

HSMG - not the cheapest, but no sales cap. www.soapguild.org


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> HSMG - not the cheapest, but no sales cap. www.soapguild.org


Same here, for other reasons such as no questions asked and the no sales cap. If this is for Farmer's Markets, craft fairs etc many times the event planners have insurance available as a one time or a yearly policy, what you have to watch out for is not buying a policy that is only going to cover the event you are attending. I know the production company that hosts my most of my markets has insurance available at a much lesser cost, but it only covers liability and their own markets. I know a lot of vendors that use this insurance, but I think they have a cap. http://www.rlicorp.com/Products/IBP/agent.asp. The only thing I am unhappy with with the Guild Ins is the exclusion of mold. Their policy will not cover mold issues.


----------



## lsg (May 14, 2014)

I use HSMG also.


----------



## judymoody (May 14, 2014)

If you're just starting out, I recommend RLI but they have a 5K annual sales cap.  If you exceed that, HSMG or the Indie Beauty Network.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (May 14, 2014)

I use HSMG


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (May 16, 2014)

I am just starting with the insurance and signed up with RLI...when I grow I will go with HSMG


----------



## grayceworks (May 16, 2014)

Ok, with RLI, what category do you select? Or do you have to get a custom quote? I didn't see a specific category for bath or body stuff. I saw candle making and crafting and for selling cosmetics or products made by OTHER people...


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (May 18, 2014)

Crafters category


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 6, 2014)

judymoody said:


> If you're just starting out, I recommend RLI but they have a 5K annual sales cap.  If you exceed that, HSMG or the Indie Beauty Network.







What is HSMG??  Is there a link??


----------



## Soapsense (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.soapguild.org/

http://www.indiebeautynetwork.com/channel-ibnyou/insurance.asp

Indie Beauty is in the process of changing to Indie Business Network, so the site is a little confusing but all the info is there.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 26, 2014)

Judy,  how much is the Crafter insurance with RLI??


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 26, 2014)

What, may I ask, was the price for insurance with RLI??


----------



## Jeanea (Jun 27, 2014)

I just bought a policy with rli. I paid $160, all paid up front for an annual policy. While I'm not selling, I feel better giving out what I make with it. If you are starting out small, rli is a great starting point, imo.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeanea,  I will be opening a little online store for my soap.  I got RLI insurance for $220 for the year.  Great price.


----------



## Jeanea (Jun 30, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Jeanea,  I will be opening a little online store for my soap.  I got RLI insurance for $220 for the year.  Great price.



Well I got the smallest policy, knowing that if I need to go up I can, I expected it to be doubled, so it's good. You got a good price too.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 30, 2014)

My RLI was about $150 for a base policy.  I sell casually only and sometimes donate soap to fund raisers.  If you become a volume seller (in excess of 5K per year), you'd need something else.


----------



## carvan (Sep 30, 2014)

judymoody said:


> If you're just starting out, I recommend RLI but they have a 5K annual sales cap.  If you exceed that, HSMG or the Indie Beauty Network.



I believe Indie Beauty Network is cheaper than HSMG also for over 5k year in sales.


----------

